# Fish Died Overnight



## bobrees18 (Jul 24, 2008)

I need help. I had a semi-agressive tank with tiger barbs, tin foil barbs, pictus cats and a pleco. I did a routine water change last night and I woke up this morning to my tin foils and one tiger barb still alive. Everything else had died. What could have caused this???


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe you did not add dechlorinator to the added water. maybe the temperature was off just slightly. pH shift.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow sorry to hear about your loss. Probably something went wrong with the water change. What steps did you take when you did the change? Did you clean the tank also, and if so, how?


----------



## bobrees18 (Jul 24, 2008)

Added water conditioner as I usually do, ph has seemed to stay balanced, temperature was up by 2 degrees, but balanced back out. The tinfoils are the only ones to have survived, and they don't seem to have been affected at all. I didn't do an aquarium cleaning, just a 20% water change. Really bizarre.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Did you do a complete test of the water.... without those perams. it's very difficult to say what happen. I sorry for you lose of fish.


----------



## bobrees18 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for your help. My live pH monitor says it has stayed constant at right at 7.0 and it's a steady 78 degrees F. Is it safe to add new fish? What do you recommend?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

get a complete freahwater test kit.... and test the water Ph ammi nitrate nitrites.... My guess is you over stocked the tank before it had completely cycled and you fish died because the nitrate levels got to high..... generally a tank full of dead fish means the there is something worng with the water..... Bad water quailty not doing weeking WC's with a good rotation of gravel vacuming.

I would love to tell you what went wrong but your not give enough info on the tank water..... did the fish stop eating did they look very thin... info like that will help get a more correct answer to help you. I'm pretty sure this has happened to a lot pf people in the hobby, heck a few of the tanks I have are from people who just couldn't find the time to keep there fish alive by proper maintence........


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow tough to hear. Is the pH and ammonia levels all good? That's a lot of fish to be dying.


----------

